# Cello Suite 3 Comparison



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Beginning to get into comparison mode, and today it's two cellists (Nina Kotova and Ophelie Gaillard's second recording) performing Bach's Cello Suite #3.

The recording for Kotova includes a somewhat distracting background sound similar to wood being tapped. I'm not savvy enough to know if this is something on the cello itself or something else. Outside of that, the two performances feel quite different. Kotova's feels sharper, more aggressive and yet to me, a touch mechanical.

Gaillard by contrast is much smoother, almost mellow, with the notes melding more into each other. Her reading also appears quite a bit slower. 

Subjectively I prefer Gaillard's interpretation.


----------

